
Watching for software inefficiencies with Valgrind - ingve
https://kristerw.blogspot.com/2020/02/watching-for-software-inefficiencies.html
======
bewo001
valgrind --tool=deadstores /bin/ls ==8441== DeadStores, find redundant
loads/stores ==8441== Copyright (C) 2020, and GNU GPL'd, by Krister
Walfridsson ==8441== Using Valgrind-3.15.0 and LibVEX; rerun with -h for
copyright info ==8441== Command: /bin/ls ==8441==

DeadStores: ds_main.c:429 (mark_written): Assertion 'h != 0' failed.

------
supakeen
This looks like a neat tool, I'll be trying it out next week at work :)

